# Du lịch trong nước > Nhà hàng >  Nhà hàng long sơn mũi né

## Joyfulday_Joyfullife

*LongSon MuiNe - Exotic Restaurants & Bar*

Mũi Né - Phan Thiết từ lâu được biết đến nhờ cảnh quan thiên nhiên tươi đẹp, hùng vĩ với những bãi biển xanh thơ mộng, những đồi cát vàng trải rộng mênh mông…, làm say lòng bao du khách phương xa. Mũi Né - Phan Thiết đẹp, nét đẹp ấy nay lại càng trở nên quyến rũ và đầy sức mê hoặc, khiến du khách chẳng muốn rời đi một khi đã đặt chân đến LongSon MuiNe Exotic Restaurants & Bar. 

     Khởi nguồn từ cảm hứng trước vẻ đẹp nguyên sơ của cảnh quan thiên nhiên tươi đẹp, từ khát khao làm thăng hoa sức sống mạnh mẽ của một thành phố biển vốn rất năng động và hãy còn ẩn chứa biết bao điều hấp dẫn diệu kỳ, LongSon MuiNe Exotic Restaurants & Bar chính là nét chấm phá hoàn hảo và độc đáo cho một Mũi Né – Phan Thiết tuyệt vời mà du khách đã được biết đến. 

     Tọa lạc ngay vị trí đắc địa của khu vực Hòn Rơm, có khuôn viên rộng đến 45.000 m2, bao gồm một bãi tắm riêng sạch đẹp cùng hệ thống nhà hàng – quán bar mang phong cách thiết kế không gian mở, LongSon MuiNe Exotic Restaurants & Bar đã và đang trở thành điểm dừng chân, vui chơi và giải trí lý tưởng dành cho du khách trong và ngoài nước khi đến Mũi Né - Phan Thiết - nơi để tận hưởng và tìm lại niềm vui cùng sự hưng phấn trong tâm hồn; nơi níu giữ và cho bạn những trải nghiệm đích thực về một vùng đất biển đầy nắng và gió …


_

 Phối cảnh toàn khu LongSon MuiNe Exotic Restaurants & Bar nhìn từ biển

 
LongSon MuiNe Exotic Restaurants & Bar nhìn toàn cảnh từ ngoài_


*1. Nhà Hàng*
     Với phong cách ẩm thực khác biệt và vô cùng đặc sắc của nhà hàng nướng & lẩu, LongSon MuiNe Exotic Restaurants & Bar chính là đáp án lý tưởng nhất cho những du khách có nhu cầu thưởng thức văn hóa ẩm thực đậm đà bản sắc của Phan Thiết cũng như các món ăn đặc trưng vùng miền. 

     Đồng hành cùng đội ngũ bếp tài hoa và sự tư vấn của Chuyên gia ẩm thực Phan Tôn Tịnh Hải đến từ Trường dạy nghề Nghệ thuật ẩm thực Việt, LongSon MuiNe Exotic Restaurants & Bar tự hào mang đến những món ăn được tinh chế từ các loại thực phẩm và hải sản cao cấp tươi sống, tâm huyết tạo ra những hương vị mới lạ trong mỗi món ăn mà quý khách thưởng thức, cho vị giác thăng hoa và tình thân thêm gắn kết.


*Tiệc Nướng & Lẩu*


Trải nghiệm không thể thiếu của mỗi du khách – nơi bạn và gia đình được thưởng thức những bữa tiệc nướng và lẩu tại bàn với những hải sản tươi, mới được đánh bắt gần bờ . Chỉ ở nơi đây, bạn mới thực sự cảm nhận hết được sự khác biệt, vị ngon, ngọt từ biển trong khung cảnh đêm huyền diệu cùng ánh trăng, sóng vỗ rì rào thoảng tiếng gió xôn xao, để các thành viên trong gia đình, bè bạn gần nhau hơn, yêu thương nhau hơn.

*Thực Đơn Gọi Món*


Thực đơn A la Cart với các món ăn đận chất biển phong phú và hấp dẫn, cho bạn cùng người thân thoải mái thưởng thức những món ăn đúng khẩu vị và sở thích của mình dưới sự phục vụ chuyên nghiệp và chu đáo của các đầu bếp tài hoa, thân thiện.

*Thực Đơn Chọn Sẵn*


Có thể phục vụ số lượng du khách đông đến 1000 người, thích hợp cho các đoàn khách tham quan du lịch, hội nghị, … Với chất lượng phục vụ tốt nhất, đặc biệt là tay nghề tuyệt vời của các đầu bếp, chúng tôi cam kết làm hài lòng mỗi thực khách tham dự.

*Tiệc Buffet*


Mang đến cho bạn không chỉ một cảm nhận khác biệt trước không gian khoáng đạt và lịch sự, mà còn cả sự thích thú khi thưởng thức thực đơn Buffet đặc sắc với hàng trăm món ăn tinh tế và độc đáo, mà qua đó, nhà hàng hiện thực hóa mong muốn tạo ra một thế giới ẩm thực vừa sôi động vừa ấm cúng dành cho mọi người.

*Tiệc Cưới*


Ngoài những thực đơn cưới rất đặc sắc và phong phú với nhiều món ăn Âu – Á hấp dẫn, LongSon MuiNe Exotic Restaurants & Bar còn có đội ngũ tư vấn viên nhiệt tình giúp các bạn lựa chọn cách thức tổ chức tiệc cưới phù hợp và sáng tạo theo từng chủ đề, để có được bữa tiệc cưới ưng ý nhất với chi phí hợp lý.

*Gala Dinner*


Những bữa tiệc tối đầy ý nghĩa làm cho các buổi lễ tổng kết, vinh danh, khen thưởng của doanh nghiệp thêm phần trọn vẹn, qua đó giúp gắn kết tình bằng hữu, vun đắp tinh thần đồng đội giữa các nhân viên trong công ty.... Điểm nhấn đặc sắc và khác biệt chưa từng có trong Gala dinner của LongSon MuiNe Exotic Restaurants & Bar chính là bầu không khí cực kỳ sôi động của nhạc hội biển đêm. Hòa mình vào những khoảnh khắc ấy, mọi người sẽ như quên hết những căng thẳng và áp lực công việc thường ngày, thoải mái tận hưởng niềm vui sống và sự hưng phấn trào dâng


*2. Galaxy Bar*
Với sự có mặt của Galaxy Bar tại LongSon Muine Exotic restaurants & Bar, Phan Thiết xuất hiện thêm một địa điểm giải trí ngoài trời độc đáo và cá tính, tạo ra một sân chơi theo phong cách mở mới lạ, đầy phóng khoáng và “đậm chất biển” cho những ai yêu thích giai điệu sôi động của cuộc sống về đêm.


     Định hình ngay từ đầu một phong cách bar nhạc sống ngoài trời, Galaxy Bar mang đến cho du khách nhiều chương trình ca nhạc – khiêu vũ trên bãi biển vô cùng đặc sắc và sôi động qua sự biểu diễn đầy lửa của các ban nhạc, ca sĩ trong lẫn ngoài nước - và của chính bạn. 


Mỗi đêm tại Galaxy Bar là một sự khám phá nghệ thuật đa sắc màu. Từ những màn múa Belly Dance, múa Salsa, những điệu nhảy Hawaii nóng bỏng và vui nhộn, những bản tình ca bất hủ, những giai điệu Flamenco rộn rã, cho đến những đêm nhạc Hip-hop, R&B, Rumba, Blue, … tất cả sẽ khiến bạn như bị cuốn hút và tan chảy vào thế giới âm nhạc đầy đam mê. 


     Trong chuyến hành trình đến Mũi Né – Phan Thiết, đừng quên đến Galaxy Bar, gọi cho mình một ly cocktail thơm ngon do các bartender giàu kinh nghiệm pha chế, hít thở gió biển khí trời, lắc lư thưởng thức những ca từ sôi động và hào hứng bên bạn bè người thân, để tự thưởng cho mình một buổi tối thư giãn đúng nghĩa.

----------


## Joyfulday_Joyfullife

*3. Vui Chơi Giải Trí*
     LongSon MuiNe Exotic Restaurants & Bar hiện đang nổi lên như một địa điểm vui chơi “phải biết đến” ở Mũi Né – Phan Thiết. Nơi một ngày mới được chào đón bằng những ngọn gió biển mát rượi mang theo những tia nắng vàng rực rỡ, ấm áp xen lẫn tiếng cười đùa sôi nổi đầy sức sống. Và mỗi khi chiều về, bạn sẽ được đắm mình trong khung cảnh hoàng hôn tráng lệ của một vùng mênh mông biển nước, để rồi chợt nhận ra rằng - đêm - chẳng thể tuyệt vời hơn với lung linh những sắc màu giải trí của phố biển. Hãy thỏa thích tận hưởng những gì thú vị nhất mà cuộc sống ban tặng từ nơi đây … 


     Không chỉ vậy, LongSon MuiNe Exotic Restaurants & Bar còn cung cấp dịch vụ cho thuê lều bạt và các dụng cụ cắm trại bãi biển, dụng cụ chơi thể thao biển như ván trượt, diều,… để phục vụ du khách có nhu cầu ngắm bình minh trên biển. Đặc biệt, du khách vui chơi tại bãi biển Long Son Mui Ne Exotic Restaurants & Bar có thể sử dụng bàn, ghế, dù, phòng tắm nước ngọt… miễn phí. Đây là nỗ lực của LongSon MuiNe Exotic Restaurants & Bar nhằm mang đến cho các bạn sự thoải mái tuyệt đối khi đến vui chơi, thư giãn tại bãi tắm của chúng tôi. 

*Sân Khấu Nhạc Nước

*

     Sân khấu nhạc nước hoành tráng với sức chứa hàng trăm chỗ ngồi chính là điểm khác biệt và tạo nên sự độc đáo cho LongSon MuiNe Exotic Restaurants & Bar. Nằm ngay vị trí tuyệt đẹp với tầm nhìn hướng biển, được trang bị hệ thống âm thanh, ánh sáng led hiện đại, sân khấu nhạc nước này là nơi thường xuyên diễn ra những chương trình ca nhạc – giải trí – thời trang hấp dẫn. Xen kẽ các chương trình đó là những màn biểu diễn nhạc nước ấn tượng, mới lạ, kết hợp hài hòa giữa yếu tố kỹ thuật và nghệ thuật, sự hòa quyện giữa nhạc và nước huyền ảo theo nhịp âm thanh, ánh sáng rực rỡ, mang đến cho người xem những cảm xúc thăng hoa tuyệt vời. 

 Ngoài ra, sân khấu nhạc nước còn là điểm vui chơi an toàn cho trẻ em, mang lại cho các em sự hứng khởi thích thú với những màn trình diễn nhạc nước miễn phí hàng tuần.

*Tiệc Bãi Biển

*

Nhờ cách thức sắp xếp công phu, sáng tạo, những bữa tiệc tại bãi biển của LongSon MuiNe Exotic Restaurants & Bar sẽ mang đến quý khách cơ hội thưởng thức phong cách ẩm thực biển tinh tế, cùng những cảm nhận khó quên trong khung cảnh tĩnh lặng, nguyên sơ của một trong những bãi biển đẹp nhất Đông Nam Á.

*Đêm Nhạc Reggae

*

Bạn sẽ như lạc vào một thế giới của những giai điệu rất mạnh mẽ và rộn ràng, được thỏa sức cùng bè bạn vui chơi, tận hưởng hết mình trong một bầu không khí âm nhạc cực kỳ sôi động.

*Đêm Hội Carnival

*

Trong ánh đèn mờ ảo, trong âm nhạc cuồng nhiệt cùng những sắc màu vui nhộn, không gian nơi đây sẽ khiến bạn chẳng khác gì đang được sống trong vũ hội Carnival truyền thống nổi tiếng thế giới.

*Đêm Thi Tài Năng

*

Bạn là người thích tìm hiểu những điều mới lạ, luôn bị cuốn hút bởi những ly cocktail hấp dẫn và thích hòa mình vào không khí biểu diễn sôi nổi? Những đêm Talent Night được tổ chức thường xuyên tại LongSon MuiNe Exotic Restaurants & Bar đang chờ đón bạn. Trong những khoảnh khắc đó, mỗi góc ngồi, mỗi món ăn thức uống đều mang lại cho các bạn một cảm nhận mới đầy thú vị.

*Ca Nhạc & Khiêu Vũ

*

Nếu muốn biết không khí nhộn nhịp, vui tươi đầy sức sống của bạn trẻ ở Mũi Né – Phan Thiết, bạn hãy đến LongSon MuiNe Exotic Restaurants & Bar và tham gia các chương trình Music & Dance Shows. Tại đây có hẳn một sân khấu rộng, đầy đủ mọi nhạc cụ, thiết bị hiện đại để phục vụ cho các chương trình, một quầy bar mở với đầy đủ các loại đồ uống cho du khách thoải mái lựa chọn. Tất cả thật đều thật sự hoành tráng và ấn tượng để bạn được tha hồ hòa mình vào những điệu nhạc và trổ các tài lẻ của mình, bởi chính bạn là một phần quan trọng tạo nên những đêm hội này.

*4. Dịch Vụ Tiệc Cưới*
     Mỗi dấu ấn của lứa đôi luôn là những kỷ niệm khó phai trong cuộc đời mỗi con người. Nếu tình yêu luôn có những cung bậc cảm xúc khác nhau thì đám cưới luôn là kết quả tuyệt vời nhất của hạnh phúc uyên ương thì tại LongSon MuiNe Exotic Restaurants & Bar luôn sẵn sàng nhiều gói dịch vụ từ Lễ đính hôn, Lễ cưới đến Kỳ nghỉ Trăng mật… nhằm phục vụ chu đáo và mang lại kết quả mỹ mãn nhất cho các cặp tình nhân. 


     Long Son Mui Ne Exotic Restaurants & Bar - Nơi ghi dấu Tình Yêu của bạn, biến mỗi khoảnh khắc yêu thương trở thành mãi mãi trong cuộc đời, cho Hạnh Phúc sẽ thăng hoa cùng những kỷ niệm ngọt ngào khó quên của đôi lứa… 

*Long Son Mui Ne Exotic Restaurants & Bar - Chắp cánh lứa đôi – Thăng hoa cảm xúc.*


*Tổ Chức Tiệc Cưới*
     Ngày trọng đại của cuộc đời, ai cũng mong muốn sẽ nhận được những gì hoàn hảo tốt đẹp nhất, không chỉ là yếu tố trang trọng, lãng mạn ... mà còn phải phù hợp với khả năng kinh tế. Thấu hiểu điều đó, LongSon MuiNe Exotic Restaurants & Bar không ngừng nỗ lực sáng tạo và nâng cao chất lượng dịch vụ tiệc cưới nhằm đáp ứng ngày càng tốt hơn mọi yêu cầu cho ngày vui của bạn. 


     Dù điều bạn muốn là một đám cưới lãng mạn nhưng không kém phần sang trọng, hay một đám cưới hoành tráng và thực sự khác biệt, chỉ cần liên hệ với chúng tôi, bạn sẽ có được sự chuẩn bị tốt nhất cho ngày trọng đại của cuộc đời mình. Đôi khi chỉ với những nét đặc sắc nho nhỏ, LongSon MuiNe Exotic Restaurants & Bar cũng có thể đem lại cho bạn một đám cưới đầy dấu ấn bên bờ biển thơ mộng mà ai cũng thầm ngưỡng mộ và ước ao.

*Tuần Trăng Mật*


Một kỳ nghỉ trăng mật đong đầy những điều lãng mạn và nồng nàn tại Long Son Mui Ne Exotic Restaurants & Bar sẽ mang đến cho các cặp vợ chồng mới cưới sự hưng phấn, sảng khoái tuyệt vời, để cùng cảm nhận sự thăng hoa bất tận của hạnh phúc lứa đôi và điều kỳ diệu mà tình yêu đích thực mang đến.

*Kỷ Niệm Ngày Cưới*


Giữa một không gian có nắng nhuộm vàng, có tiếng sóng biển dạo khúc tình ca, có hàng dừa xanh nghiêng mình soi bóng, có những bữa tối lung linh trong ánh nến và ánh nhìn nồng ấm lửa yêu thương, bạn sẽ thấy chẳng gì tuyệt hơn nữa khi hạnh phúc lại cất lời, tình yêu thuở nào vẫn vẹn nguyên và thêm nồng nàn theo năm tháng…

----------


## Joyfulday_Joyfullife

*5. Thể Thao Biển*

     Chơi đùa cùng biển cả và tận hưởng những ưu đãi đặc biệt từ thiên nhiên mang lại là điều mà bãi biển Phan Thiết, một trong những bãi biển có điều kiện thuận lợi nhất trong khu vực Đông Nam Á cho môn thể thao lướt ván diều, sở hữu. Đó cũng chính là sức hút khiến lượng khách lưu trú dài hạn tại Phan Thiết trong những năm trở lại đây tăng đột biến, khách không chỉ đến trong vài ngày mà lưu lại từ 2 - 4 tháng. 


     Những cơn gió của miền nhiệt đới đều đặn thổi xiên từ biển vào bờ ngày qua ngày đã níu chân biết bao du khách nghỉ dưỡng lâu dài cùng niềm đam mê lướt ván bất tận. Nắng, sóng, gió... tất cả chỉ vỏn vẹn và vừa đủ tới mức hoàn hảo như một ưu đãi được đặc cách riêng cho hoạt động thể thao biển tại đây như: Wind Surfing, Kite Surfing, Môtô nước,… Không ít những tay đua lướt ván hàng đầu trên thế giới đã thực sự bất ngờ trước những ưu thế quá đặc biệt của bãi biển Phan Thiết và phải thốt lên rằng: "Tất cả những gì chúng tôi nhìn thấy ở đây là những màn trình diễn thú vị lướt cùng nắng ấm quanh năm, những cú chạm an toàn bởi đáy biển phẳng và bãi cát đẹp, không đá ngầm; những con sóng và ngọn gió đầy thứ thách… Thật lý tưởng!". 


     Thừa hưởng thế mạnh đó, LongSon MuiNe Exotic Restaurants & Bar với hơn 160m bờ biển tuyệt đẹp quanh năm nắng gió vỗ về, quyện hòa cùng những con sóng đầy ngẫu hứng đã trở thành địa điểm lý tưởng được những du khách yêu thích các môn thể thao biển ưu tiên lựa chọn. Những ngày vui chơi thoải mái tại đây sẽ điểm tô thêm cho cuộc sống của bạn những sắc màu năng động, trẻ trung, vui tươi và đầy hào hứng. 

 
Đặc biệt, LongSon MuiNe còn nhận tổ chức các khóa học ngắn hạn, các lớp đào tạo chuyên nghiệp về các môn thể thao biển trong kỳ nghỉ hè hay nghỉ đông. Dưới sự hướng dẫn tận tình của đội ngũ HLV chuyên nghiệp đến từ Vietnam Kite Boaring School, sau các khóa học bạn hoàn toàn có thể tự tin vào khả năng biểu diễn của mình khi tham gia các môn thể thao đầy sức hút này.

*6. Sự Kiện*
     Sở hữu một không gian rộng tới 45.000m2 chỉ chuyên biệt dành cho dịch vụ nhà hàng, các hoạt động vui chơi giải trí, Bar bãi biển... và đặc biệt là đội ngũ nhân viên dày dạn kinh nghiệm, LongSon MuiNe Exotic Restaurants & Bar tự tin là đơn vị tổ chức chuyên nghiệp các sự kiện văn hóa: Đêm hội làng chài, Văn hóa Chămpa, các buổi triển lãm nghệ thuật sắp đặt bãi biển, các trại sáng tác trưng bày tác phẩm nhiếp ảnh, điêu khắc, các cuộc thi thể thao biển, du lịch MICE... xuyên suốt trong năm. 

     Ngoài việc liên tục mang đến cho các du khách những món ăn tinh thần bổ ích, thỏa mãn nhu cầu được tìm hiểu, giao lưu và mở rộng kiến thức qua mỗi chuyến đi của các bạn, LongSon MuiNe Exotic Restaurants & Bar còn là nơi thích hợp để Quý khách lựa chọn cho việc tổ chức tiệc liên hoan, tất niên, hội nghị khách hàng, tiệc cưới cũng như các chương trình sự kiện trang trọng khác.

* Triển Lãm Nghệ Thuật*


Tại các cuộc triển lãm thường niên được tổ chức tại LongSon MuiNe Exotic Restaurants & Bar, các bạn sẽ được chiêm ngưỡng những tác phẩm nghệ thuật độc đáo, đầy sáng tạo của các nghệ sỹ trong và ngoài nước.


*Lễ Hội Địa Phương*


Hàng tháng, LongSon MuiNe Exotic Restaurants & Bar là nơi tái hiện những Lễ hội theo chủ đề vô cùng sôi động của nhiều địa phương. Bên cạnh Lễ hội trăng rằm vào các ngày 15 Âm lịch hằng tháng, vào những ngày cuối tuần bạn còn được cảm nhận không khí lễ hội hết sức tuyệt vời với những màn trình diễn ấn tượng của các nghệ sĩ biểu diễn chuyên nghiệp xen lẫn các tiết mục do chính du khách và người dân địa phương mang đến.


*Văn Hóa Ẩm Thực*


Các sự kiện ẩm thực sẽ giới thiệu với du khách phong cách ẩm thực đặc trưng, các món ăn đặc sắc của Mũi Né – Phan Thiết và nhiều vùng miền khác. Mỗi chương trình sẽ là những câu chuyện hấp dẫn về món ăn được trình bày sống động qua những màn chế biến điêu luyện của các đầu bếp tài hoa từ nhiều nơi tới tranh tài tại LongSon MuiNe Exotic Restaurants & Bar.


*Sự Kiện Thể Thao*


Những màn tranh tài hấp dẫn, quyết liệt mà không kém phần vui tươi của các vận động viên chuyên nghiệp lẫn nghiệp dư tại các hội thi thể thao biển sẽ khiến du khách thêm phần hào hứng trong những ngày lưu lại Mũi Né – Phan Thiết.


*Liên Hoan Văn Hóa*


LongSon MuiNe Exotic Restaurants & Bar thường xuyên tổ chức luân phiên các chương trình giải trí, ca múa nhạc đặc sắc theo nhiều chủ đề khác nhau: Flamenco, Jazz, Dance & HipHop, Nhạc Vàng, hay các đêm nhạc giới thiệu giai điệu độc đáo của các dân tộc Việt Nam như Tây Nguyên, H 'Mong, Mường, Thái… Được tổ chức chuyên nghiệp, các hoạt động này vừa mang đến cho các du khách cảm giác mới lạ, vừa là dịp để các bạn được tiếp cận và mở mang kiến thức về các sắc thái văn hóa nghệ thuật phong phú trong nước và nước ngoài.


*Hội Nhạc DJ*


Không chỉ có các đêm biểu diễn thường kỳ của các tay chơi DJ nổi tiếng, Galaxy Bar của LongSon Muine còn là nơi quy tụ và sinh hoạt của các câu lạc bộ DJ, với nhiều cuộc thi chuyên nghiệp và những buổi lễ trao giải hấp dẫn.

----------


## e63

thật thú vị

----------

